# Game Thread: Tuesday November 28 @ Portland



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I officially start game threads in December, but I decided I would test one now.















_*vs*_
























*Indiana* - *(7-7)* 








*Portland* - *(6-9) * 

*Tip-off* – Tuesday, November 28, 2006 - 10:00pm et
*Where* – Rose Garden Arena
*TV* - FSI
*Radio* - WIBC 1070










*Probable Starters* _(click image for player profile)_

    

*Tinsley / Jackson / Harrington / O'Neal / Foster

Key Reserves 

   

Granger / Daniels / Armstrong

Injuries

 - Sore left shoulder *

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS* 
*Points* - Jermaine O'Neal 18.2 
*Rebounds* - Jermaine O'Neal 9.3 
*Assists *- Jamaal Tinsley 6.1 
*Steals *- Stephen Jackson 1.4 
*Blocks* - Jermaine O'Neal 3.3 
*FG% * - Jermaine O'Neal .457
*FT%* - Sarunas Jasikevicius .871
*3PT%* - Al Harrington .455












*Probable Starters* _(click image for player profile)_

     

*Jack / Webster / Udoka / Randolph / Aldridge

Key Reserves

  

Outlaw / Dixon / Rodriguez (not shown)

Injuries

 - Left heel impingement
 - Right knee
 - Lower Abdominal
 - Left soleus muscle
*

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS* 
*Scoring* - Z. Randolph 25.1 
*Rebounds* - Z. Randolph 10.2 
*Assists* - J. Jack 5.9 
*FG%* - Z. Randolph 48.9 
*FT%* - J. Jack 92.1 
*3PT%* - M. Webster 42.6 
*Blocks* - T. Outlaw 1.2 
*Steals*- J. Jack 1.4 

*







*

*







 - Scored 18 points last game vs. Raptors








 - Scored 22 points last game vs. suns off the bench*

*Key Matchup:*
Jermaine O'Neal vs. Zach Randolph

*Previous games vs Blazers this year:*

This is the first meeting of the season between the two teams.

*Local TV*



*Local Radio*




*Prediction*
_Pacers 97
Blazers 90_


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Box Man said:


> I officially start game threads in December, but I decided I would test one now.


That, and I didn't feel like making it. 

Pacers 91
Blazers 83


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> That, and I didn't feel like making it.


Yeah, you saved yourself 40 minutes and a headache.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

pacers 95
blazers 90


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers - 92
Portland - 86


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

99-93


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Lineup change is comming:

Tinsley - Jackson - Harrington - O'neal - Foster.

I like this one.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Lineup change is comming:
> 
> Tinsley - Jackson - Harrington - O'neal - Foster.
> 
> I like this one.


I'm looking forward to it, but too bad the game is on late.

Startling lineups have been updated in the game thread, by the way.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Box Man said:


> I'm looking forward to it, but too bad the game is on late.


Here it's 4 AM when the game strarts hmmm


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Lineup change is comming:
> 
> Tinsley - Jackson - Harrington - O'neal - Foster.
> 
> I like this one.


me too, hopefully we wont be down 15 by halftime again:cheers:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Here it's 4 AM when the game strarts hmmm


I would wake up for that.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/preview_061128.html



> In hopes of halting the troubling trend of slow starts, Coach Rick Carlisle may turn to his sixth lineup of the season tonight in Portland. The Indianapolis Star reported today Carlisle likely will start Jeff Foster at center, shifting Jermaine O'Neal to power forward, Al Harrington to small forward, and Danny Granger to the second unit. Stephen Jackson also is expected to return as the starter at shooting guard after a five-game stint on the bench.
> 
> The key to the move would be getting Foster's energy, defense and rebounding on the floor with the starters. Foster is averaging 7.1 rebounds in 20.6 minutes. The Pacers have struggled badly out of the gate, outscored 59-29 in the first period of their last two games and 159-112 in their last six.
> 
> ...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

FYI, Joel Przybilla will be back in the line up for the Blazers tonight, and I believe will start at center.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> FYI, Joel Przybilla will be back in the line up for the Blazers tonight, and I believe will start at center.


Where to do you get your "inside" information? :raised_ey 

I'm running off the scouting report. Probable starting lineups aren't always 100% correct.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

http://behindblazersbeat.blogs.oregonlive.com/default.asp?item=331370


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> http://behindblazersbeat.blogs.oregonlive.com/default.asp?item=331370


He ain't the reasen we win or loose. If we play hard from the beginning we whould win this one.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Here it's 4 AM when the game strarts hmmm


:lol: 

I love a day off.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Very nice spin move from "Hurricane" Harrington. That was cool. Back to wrestling. RVD vs. Sabu!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

It's a miracle, a 10-3 start for us :clap2:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Still 21-24 behind after the 1st quarter.


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

Jack is just garbage, I think he has shot like 14 threes in the first qtr. Everytime he touches it he shoots it.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pretty oke first half. O'neal is playing good, Saras and Granger olso.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

53-46 pacers...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Bah, Randolph is outrebouding us. Only him and J. Jack can cost us this game.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Baston is making us look bad.


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

color me unimpressed with the pacers right now....lettin this fat *** randolph dominate them

i'll say it again...JO & granger need more shots


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice win!


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

JO coming back from the injury and playing the whole 4th qtr, Won us this game. Game tied, JO comes back we go up 10. Good ol JO.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Who wants to bet Jermaine sits tommorows game out??


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

rock747 said:


> Who wants to bet Jermaine sits tommorows game out??


I love how people still hate on JO.

Man oh man.

I'm never changing my avatar.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

pacers win!!:clap: :clap: 

Granger: 21 points and 5 rebounds on 8/14 shooting off the bench
JO: 20/8/6/5 blocks on 8/13 shooting
Jasikevicius: 17/4/7 on 5/9 shooting
Harrington: 17 and 5 rebs shooting 7/12 
S-Jax: 15 points and 4 assists on 5/10 shooting

5 pacers with 15+ points and great shooting all of them!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> I love how people still hate on JO.
> 
> Man oh man.
> 
> I'm never changing my avatar.


And what if he does sit out?

You still should consider changing the avatar, since you can make it larger, and O'Neal's jersey is old.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> And what if he does sit out?


Then he is listen to what the trainers tell him when they say: "You really can't play tonight."


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 105-97

Box Man- 15
Pacers Fan- 28
rock747- 17
Pacersthebest- 24
Auggie- 10

Winner- Auggie


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Then he is listen to what the trainers tell him when they say: "You really can't play tonight."


I think we've had this argument before. You don't know what the trainers say. They could say he can play, but Carlisle benches him. They could say he can play, but Jermaine wants to recover. I mean, anyone can play on a sprained ankle, but for a game early in the season, especially for a guy as prone to injury as Jermaine, he really shouldn't play if he's feeling too much pain. Even if he does play, I doubt he sees more than 30 minutes tonight.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I think we've had this argument before. You don't know what the trainers say. They could say he can play, but Carlisle benches him. They could say he can play, but Jermaine wants to recover. I mean, anyone can play on a sprained ankle, but for a game early in the season, especially for a guy as prone to injury as Jermaine, he really shouldn't play if he's feeling too much pain. Even if he does play, I doubt he sees more than 30 minutes tonight.



But the guy was trying to put JO down for saying he wouldn't be surprised if JO won't play tonight, implying that JO doesn't want to be out there and/or that JO doesn't care. Those types of insights drive me insane. JO came back and won the game for us last night...but man what a coward!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> But the guy was trying to put JO down for saying he wouldn't be surprised if JO won't play tonight, implying that JO doesn't want to be out there and/or that JO doesn't care.


Or, that he's injury prone.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Or, that he's injury prone.



Mmm, but we've been through this before too. There is a difference between being injury prone and not caring.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Mmm, but we've been through this before too. There is a difference between being injury prone and not caring.


Yes, but we don't know which he implied.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Haha, I have been pretty happy for the most part with Jermaine's play this year. He has been putting up the stats lately. I really wasn't trying to hate on Jermaine for not trying with that statement. It just seemed like the sort of instance, with him tweeking the ankle and everything, that Jermaine would sit out the following game. He did sit out a game earlier this year against Washington because of the exact same reason. Alot of times after you tweek your ankle then retape it and play on it, it swells up later. I prolly wouldn't be so inclined to make such a statement anyways if Jermaine hadn't been so injury prone in the past.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow. These last 3 games we have played some of the worst defense I've ever seen.

BTW, Foster hacked the **** out of Zach so many times downlow, towards the end it was getting outta hand. 

Other then that, great game by the Pacers. Especially Granger, punished us for not guarding him.


----------

